# Research Resources: Famous Chefs (Vintage)



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I had orignally thought to post brief bios on Famous Chefs after conducting research etc. etc. etc. I then realized that I have little to no knowledge of copyright laws of websites, and also that my interpretation of such information would not be the same as someone else's, so will provide those seeking with the resources from which this information can be found.  

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Timeline*

Born Alexis Benoit Soyer in October 1809, the youngest son to a shopkeeper, at Meaux-en-Brie on the Marne in France.

*1821 - 1826*
Apprentice to cook at Grignon, hired at Boulevard des Italiens became head cook 3 years after hire.

*June 1830*
Second cook to Prince Polignac (French Foreign Office) till July when revoultion begins.

*1831*
Hired at London Kitchen of Duke of Cambridge. Other employers during this time include Marquis of Waterford, Marquis of Ailsa @ Isleworth, Duke of Sutherland, William Lloyd of Ashton Hall

*1837*
Chef to The Reform Club in London

*June 28th 1838*
Prepares breakfast for 2,000 at Queen Victoria's coronation

*April 1847*
Commissioned to open kitchens in Dublin Ireland by government to help Irish famine victims. Published Soyer's Charitable Cookery while there and donated parts of the proceeds to charity.

*1849*
Promoted his invention, a stove where food could be cooked at the table.

*May 1850*
Resigns as Chef from the Reform Club

*May 1851*
Opens his Kensington restaurant Gore House

*February 2nd 1855*
Goes to Crimea to cook for the army. Makes changes to the army's hospital diet sheets and cooks for the Fourth Division.

*May 3rd 1857 - March 18th 1858*
Returns to london and lectures at the United Service Institution on cooking for the armed forces.

*August 5th 1858*
Passes away at St. John's Wood in London

Alexis Soyer was buried in the Kensal Green Cemetery on August 11th 1858.

*Assorted information on Alexis Soyer on the WWW:*

The Victorian Web Bio on Alexis Soyer by Marjie Bloy, Ph.D 

Soyer, Alexis Benoit - The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition 2001

* Books by Alexis Soyer*

The Pantropheon: Or a History of Food and It's Preparation in Ancient Times 

The Modern Housewife or Menagere: Comprising Nearly One Thousand Receipts.........

Soyer's Cookery Book (1959 Reprint Colorful Pictorial Facsimile of A Shilling Cookery for the People) Intro by James Beard

*To read about Alexis Soyer*

Portrait of a Chef: The Life of Alexis Soyer: Sometime Chef to the Reform Club by Helen Morris

The Adventurous Chef: Alexis Soyer by Ann Arnold

The Selected Soyer: The Writing of the Legendary Victorian Chef Alexis Soyer by Andrew Langley

"Alexis Soyer and the Irish Famine" in The Great Famine and the Irish Diaspora in America by Arthur Gribben

*New Information as of September 11th, 2002*

Spoke to a contact at Kensal Green and was informed that both Alexis Soyer and his wife are buried there. His grave location is 3714/80/RS and he is listed in "Paths of Glory" by the Friends of Kensal Green.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Timeline*

*June 8th 1783*
Born in Paris to a father who already had, I believe, 14 children.

*1792*
Deserted by father due to father being unable to care and feed him.

*Date ?*
Begins culinary career at a cheap eating house called "The Maine Gate"

*1799*
Enters unknown restaurant as a kitchen hand

*1802*
Apprentice to famous Pastry Cook Mr. Bailly and becomes "first tourtier". Spends most of his free time copying architectural details and drawings from the National Library. He later reproduces and displays these at Mr. Bially's establishment.

*1804*
Serves as chef de cuisine to Prince Talleyrand under a Mr. Avis and there he stayed for 12 years as a diplomatic tool to France during the revolution.

*1816*
Served as Chef to the Prince Regent of England (future King George IV) but left after a 2 year stint, returning once again to France.

*1818*
Goes to the court of Tsar Alexander I of Russia and studied Russian dishes. He later introduced a few to France (Borsh and Koulibiac).

Careme then bounced around for a few years. From the Viennese court to the Embassy of England, Princess Bagration and Lord Steward. He then spent many years with Baron Rothschild where he became Head Chef. Careme later became sick, was confined to his bed and later died burnt out from the many years of cooking and from inhaling the coal dust from the cooking fires.

* January 12th 1833*
Died on this date and buried at Cimetiere de Montmartre

*Works by Marie-Antonie Careme*

L'Art De La Cuisine Francaise Au XIXE Siecle (The Art of the Kitchen at the XIX 2nd Century)

The Maitre of French Hotel

The Parisian Royal Pastry Cook

The Parisian Cook

The Picturesque Pastry Cook

*Website info on Marie-Antonie Careme*

The Cooks

Marie-Antoine (ANTONIN) CAREME (1784 - 1833)


----------



## counie (Sep 9, 2002)

After a LOT of time on the internet and contacting different people, I have found a web site about Alexis Soyer which is posted by a relative.

www.soyer.co.uk

very informative and challenges traditional thinking about this chef.

Barb
NZ


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

WHAT GREAT INFO!! VERY INFORMATIVE. I EVEN NOTICED THAT HIS MIDDLE NAME IS SPELLED DIFFERENTLY! gREAT READING.

THANKS  :bounce:


----------

